# Our Spoiled Dog



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I know everyone spoils their V's. I had to share a picture of what I set up for Ruby. She loves to lay in the sun but it is already getting pretty warm here in Florida so I put up a beach umbrella and she stayed out there for hours

Anyone else have pics of spoiled Vs?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley got bit by a tick between her toes on a hike over a month ago and she was limping, gnawing at it, and then eventually sat down and refused to move. We all took turns carrying her for a little while and I have photo evidence!  RBD even took a turn carrying the "princess".


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't have a picture of this, but our female is NOT a morning dog (must take after her human mother ) - and, on occasion, she is carried out to the truck in the morning because she doesn't want to get out of bed (my husband will be mortified I am letting this family secret out :-[). But she is a heck of a hunter - almost always out shining all the boy dogs she hunts with (her brother, a Brittney and a chesky fousek or two IMHO). So the drive is there - just not a 5 am! They had their last hunt of the spring this last Saturday - didn't go out until the afternoon and she was all crazy when the gun, vests, etc. came out!

But, if I did this right, I do have a picuture of the "chair and a half" (first pic) that was purchased because my husband didn't like the fact the other new leather recliners (second pic) we had purchased weren't big enough for him and the dogs (and cat).

Nope, not spoiled at all.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't have a photo, but Finch ALWAYS sits in my lap in the car when I'm not driving. Occasionally she'll jump in the back for a while to chew a bone or spread out if it is really hot, but 85% of every car ride she is on my lap... A couple times though, I think her leg fell asleep and she started freaking out kicking her leg, so my b/f thinks she needs to only be in the back now. She is about 42 lbs, which is just a *little* big to be on my lap in a small Scion, but I love to snuggle her so I let her do it anyway!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I let Bailey go shopping by himself with my credit card.

RBD


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

RBD - shouldn't Bailey be using your credit card on something for the misses (Sophie)? 

Congrats, by the way! 8)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> shouldn't Bailey be using your credit card on something for the misses (Sophie)?





> 4 boys and 2 girls. Nice pups, all healthy and strong. Smallest was 12.5oz, largest[3 of them] 14.5oz. Started to wonder if the scale was right. Mom is great, had a clean out shot today with a vet check. - Julie


The pups went and got dew claws removed and tail docked today. These are some healthy little guys and gals.

Bailey now has A LONG time of abstinence. I'm fine with his inflateable leg. :

Thanks BlueandMac, (picture from last year's litter)
RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I told the kids not to jump about on *their * trampoline yesterday when they got home from school, 'cos Ruby was under there getting some shade from the sun :


----------

